# Sony Vegas Doubled Repeated Frame



## ATP-Studios (Aug 6, 2011)

If you read my older post about my MTS files laggying when converted to MP4 with repeated frames then this is the EXACT same problem that is occuring now with Vegas, I have been editing tons of videos the exact same way and all of a sudden I watch the file I render to make sure its good but I all of a sudden for no reason just randomly all the videos I convert have repeated frames every once in awhile and you can notice the video has a lag now when the camera pans it is not smooth, I looked back at the original MKV file at the same panning shot and it is perfectly smooth but when converted in Vegas it is laggy...

Could someone please tell me whats going on if you know, this is such an annoying troublesome problem I litterally dont know what to do, I dont have any viruses, everything on my computer runs fine its just with video editing, it seems the more video editing and converting and rendering I do the worse it gets and its like it has some sort of sickness, like I said I was able to convert MTS files to MP4 files COMPLETELY fine before then randomly for no reason they got laggy when I converted them the same way, then I edit and can render fine then for no reason just doing the same thing I always do THOSE start to get laggy the exact same way that the MTS -> Mp4's did... what on earth is going on lol I have never heard of this sort of problem litterally in my entire life, are these signs that I have over used my laptop or something....:S I didnt know it was possible


----------



## ATP-Studios (Aug 6, 2011)

I made a new discovery, I looked at a different episode that I edited with Vegas already and it had no lag it looked perfect, I re-did the entire process, converted the MKV with MKV2Vob and then it was MP4, I viewed the MP4 file THAT GOES INTO VEGAS for editing and the panning shot WAS PERFECTLY FINE, I put it into Vegas but in Vegas when viewing the panning shot it is pefectly fine too I can see that each frame is different.

Now Took the other episode that was laggy and re-did its steps, took that MKV put it through MKV2VOb and it was Mp4, I checked that MP4 and IT TO WAS PERFECTLY SMOOTH at a panning shot, BUT THIS IS WHERE IT GETS WEIRD I put that converted MP4 into Vegas and THE PANNING SHOT IS LAGGY IN VEGAS AND WHEN I CONVERT IT???? these episodes are the same, both MKV's and both 24 frames per second, Vegas is set to the same options to and still why would this be happening, for this to happen quite litterally makes no logical sense at all


----------



## ATP-Studios (Aug 6, 2011)

Please anyone just watche these two clips and you will know what I mean

MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

the two clips that show the same panning shot of the boy sitting on the orange balls you can see one of them is laggy and one of them isnt laggy

The third one that shows two guys one guy orange and one human fighting under a ship is also a panning shot and you can see that it is 100 percent smooth pan with no lag. I didnt bother putting the 2nd one for this clip because they both arent laggy

So how is it that when the one of the boy going through vegas after is rendered it is extreamly laggy like that but the one of the guys fighting after rendered through vegas it is compleltely fine? They both are being saved as the exact same settings and the source files all run perfectly to


----------



## ATP-Studios (Aug 6, 2011)

anyone? lol


----------



## geekpro (Feb 1, 2012)

I get the same lag using Sony Vegas 11, it's very noticeable when I upload to YouTube. I'm using MTS files shot on my Canon HF100, which I import into Vegas. I've tried changing the bit-rate to VBR 20K Max and 10K Average by customizing the Internet 1080p Render template. I've tried re-installing my Nvidia GT220 Driver with the correct driver at nvidia.com. I've tried setting the option in video preferences to both 'off' and to use the CUDA from the GT-220 when rendering. I've tried everything. It seems as if whatever Sony did when they changed the interface for the RENDER AS options, I've had nothing but problems. Before they did that, I never had any stuttering or lagging pans. SONY PLEASE FIX VEGAS 11 ASAP.


----------

